# Amazon Flex recruiting "Bike" riders in NY City



## HenryH (Mar 12, 2016)

Any NY residents signing up?


----------



## shotgunn240 (Mar 25, 2016)

I signed up. hope I could use my car


----------



## Gabrielae (Jun 11, 2016)

What's the link to download the app??? Does anyone know


----------

